# local 124 from KCMO



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

It is one of two new classifications that the International president worked to create and tried to force on all Locals without complete success. The CW stands for Construction Wireman which is a person who has had some experience performing electrical construction but no formal training or schooling. They may attend classes for apparentness and earn credit toward completion of the apprenticeship. This classification and the other which IIRC is the EW electrical wireman who is one that has journey level experience and formal training and schooling but not IBEW. Both classification are paid less that their counterparts embedded in the IBEW. This is so the IBEW contractors (NECA) can better complete with non-NECA contractors.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm friends with the Training Director of 124 if you want me to reach out to him to ask I will Brother.


----------



## DMILL (Oct 26, 2010)

I have a buddy whose a former ibew jman who said the CW is pretty much a grunt with low pay and bennies compared to reg. Apprentices... And without an apprenticeship guarentee...

Is that true?


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

DMILL said:


> I have a buddy whose a former ibew jman who said the CW is pretty much a grunt with low pay and bennies compared to reg. Apprentices... And without an apprenticeship guarentee...
> 
> Is that true?


 
Pretty much, hence the contractors can be more competative in residential and small commerical work.


----------



## ausha (Mar 21, 2011)

They are being used in industrial as well. The scale is about $10.00 / hr. less than JW. And they were more or less rammed up our (you know what).


----------



## DMILL (Oct 26, 2010)

Bump. 

Are CE/CW's actually IBEW members? Ive been getting people saying kinda, yes and no.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

DMILL said:


> Bump.
> 
> Are CE/CW's actually IBEW members? Ive been getting people saying kinda, yes and no.


 
Yes they are. I wish I still had the dvd that the international sent to members a few years ago. The dvd detailed what the international was attempting to do with these classifications and what it meant for the Locals and the people entering into the classifications.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

DMILL said:


> Bump.
> 
> Are CE/CW's actually IBEW members? Ive been getting people saying kinda, yes and no.


Yes they are.


----------

